# Peat substrate?



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

I read online that you can use peat as substrate (not sure how youd vacuum it) has anyone done this before? I have a high PH of 8.2 and im trying really hard to bring it down so i can keep ram cichlids. My goal is 7.0


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

You put it under gravel,sand or soil (for a planted tank). You can also just stick it in the filter. Cappata/ Indian almond leaves also work.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think you would be best to put the peat moss under a cap or in the filter like Sandybottom has recommended. 

I have had peat only substrates in my wild betta tanks and they work best if you don't touch the tank and (carefully) perform very small water changes. Any disturbance and the peat moss goes everywhere. 

Also I'm not sure just how much of a softening effect it will have on hard water with a high pH. It may not be enough to push it down to 7.


----------

